# Is This A Pig?



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Click To Enlarge


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Inverse Image B/W Scale Enhanced


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks more like a horse in the enhanced but in the original it looks like a moose. Where is this? If it is a pig then you will know by my bad guess that it's first thing in the morning and I'm on my first cup of coffee :lol:


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Perferator said:


> Looks more like a horse in the enhanced but in the original it looks like a moose. Where is this? If it is a pig then you will know by my bad guess that it's first thing in the morning and I'm on my first cup of coffee :lol:



LOL It looks just like a horse but there is really no where from a horse to come from. I'm in S/E Michigan, far from Moose Country.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Michigander84 said:


> *LOL* It looks just like a horse but there is really no where from a horse to come from. I'm in S/E Michigan, *far from Moose Country*.


You asked its a pig??? Looks like a horse. 2nd would be a moose being as we didnt know where the picture was from. But it sure dont look anything like a pig, LOL.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

lol, first thought was a horse. A black stallion running loose in se mi.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I hear there is a feral horse problem in southern michigan.....


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep. Poopin in the streets, stripping hayfields bare, terrorizing the countryfolk. We'll be overrun in a couple years. We should shoot them all now before it's too late. Horses everywhere I tell ya...

Maybe it'll solve the transportation problem.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Very strange.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I was told it looked like a pig. Looks like a horse to me too. Are there really feral horses?


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

If pigs like it thick then thats defiantly the place they'd hang out.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Michigander84 said:


> I was told it looked like a pig. Looks like a horse to me too. Are there really feral horses?


Technically they really wouldnt be "feral" if they were running loose and even began to breed. We all know that horses were a natural species.

What makes me wonder is that it is rare for a horse to be let loose. They are typically closely accounted for. It's possible due to economic problems someone turned one loose...I dont know. But it's certain they could survive on their own. And with that kind of cover and water it would be plenty protected.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

um..... Horses aren't a natural species to the US. They weren't here until we brought them over... so yes the horses running free in the US are as ferrell as a boar.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Interesting aerial photo. Were you in a hot-air..helicopter..fixed wing..parachute..in a high rise next to a swamp...or just levitating out in the woods ???? Like those here I believe the animal to be a horse or a pony. Just where were you ?? P.S. I understand horse/pony meat is actually very tasty from the grille. :lol::yikes:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Wendy said:


> um..... Horses aren't a natural species to the US. They weren't here until we brought them over... so yes the horses running free in the US are as ferrell as a boar.


Ahhh, my horseology is a little rusty. Thanx for the lesson.


Snaggs, I could be wrong on this one too but that looks like a satellite photo similar to google maps, acme mapper or terraserver. If it is a sat photo then it's also a few years old. That horse could be long gone by now.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

If this was your land, I'd go down to that pond and see if I can find and take a pic of the tracks. But I agree with the others, it looks like a pig in one and a horse in the other.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We call them living URK,s An Urk is Unknown Road Kill. Most critters in SWLP if you cannot identify then they are feral hogs. We will trade you some UP Feral Wolves for some of your LP Feral Hogs. At least you get to shoot your feral critters. It might be a feral moose that came across from the UP to escape the wolves. I hear a few feral wolves came across the ice last winter so it is highly possible that a moose did too.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Robert, U can keep those no good dogs from hell. You r correct, there r 3 collard wolfs in the lwr upper. Those 3 will breed a pack and then there going to raise holy hell down here. I give them 3-5 years and everyone here in Mi will be screaming like Montana, Wyoming and Idaho. Michigan, Wisconson and Minn r next.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I asked Algore and he said it was "Manbearpig."


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't believe its a satellite photo, I think bing maps had an airplane fly around snapping photos. They don't have that view every where but they covered quite a bit of south east Michigan with it at least. Just go here http://www.bing.com/maps/ and click on birds eye view.

Now, not sure if thats a horse or not, but having walked to that pond before that place is nasty. Extremely thick brush as well as having something like knee deep mud. Don't think that is much in the way of horse habitat really. Pig though i'd believe they'd like it in there though. However i'm not sure if we'll ever figure out what exactly it was though, the resolution is just not there in the picture to make a positive ID I think.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> We call them living URK,s An Urk is Unknown Road Kill. Most critters in SWLP if you cannot identify then they are feral hogs. We will trade you some UP Feral Wolves for some of your LP Feral Hogs. At least you get to shoot your feral critters. It might be a feral moose that came across from the UP to escape the wolves. I hear a few feral wolves came across the ice last winter so it is highly possible that a moose did too.


The northern lower has had wolves for years. They are here to stay.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

My guess, it's a reflection in the pond of a gap in the foliage, in the trees onshore.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

superposed20ga said:


> I asked Algore and he said it was "Manbearpig."


:lol::lol::lol:

Are you super serial?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

snaggs said:


> Interesting aerial photo. Were you in a hot-air..helicopter..fixed wing..parachute..in a high rise next to a swamp...or just levitating out in the woods ???? Like those here I believe the animal to be a horse or a pony. Just where were you ?? P.S. I understand horse/pony meat is actually very tasty from the grille. :lol::yikes:


Radio tower treestand, Yup looks like a horse.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Look at the lower left corner of the original picture. Is that a NAVTEQ logo? That would explain the origin of the pic.....satellite photo. Somewhere in Livingston County?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Sib said:


> My guess, it's a reflection in the pond of a gap in the foliage, in the trees onshore.


 
After looking very closely...I agree!

Notice the same color/shading in the inlet at the top left corner of the pond. There you can clearly see the reflection of the trees, identical to the shading of the spot in question. There are also a few smaller "spots" to the left along the bank...piglets???  I think it looks to be the reflection (of the top only) of a couple of trees along the bank. The rest of the reflection is blocked by other vegetation, mud or scum near the shore.

How tall are those trees along the shore...that would give us a better idea of exactly how big the "pig" or horse is? It looks way too big to be a pig - if those are standard sized evergreens (_this is where people will argue by inserting an internet photo of hogzilla). :corkysm55_

Again, I'm going with reflection off the water.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Boomstick, now that the wolves have moved south read the DNRE wolf management report on the website. As I write, the DNR is spending thousands of your deer license dollars on "wolf management". I hate to see them go south because I know what they have done to the deer in the UP. I had a half dozen prime deer spots a few miles from my house. Used to see 20 or so deer every time out hunting. Now I can go to those spots and not find a hair, rub, track...nothing. I hunt south of the bridge now so I don't want that spot ruined as well.


----------

